# Passé de clé WPA en clé WEP ???



## vador79 (16 Février 2010)

Bonjour, j'essaie de passé en clé WEP sur ma livebox car je suis en WPA pour pourvoir mettre mon Iphone en wifi, mais je n'y arrive pas ça plante ? merci à vous


----------



## tsss (16 Février 2010)

Passer d'une option "sécurisée" à une option "beaucoup moins sécurisée" c'est un peu  dommage, surtout que l'iphone se connecte sans soucis sur des réseaux sécurisé via wpa.

(Pour info, le wep se craque en quelques minutes avec des outils de plus en plus user friendly)


----------



## vador79 (17 Février 2010)

mais j'arrive pas a connecté mon iphone en wifi ? sans wep. c'est la seule raison pour laquelle je veux changer


----------



## cameleone (17 Février 2010)

Salut !

L'iPhone reconnaît très bien les clés WPA, aucun besoin de passer à une clé WEP. Pour de plus amples renseignements, c'est vers les forums iPhone que tu devrais te tourner...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Février 2010)

J'ai connecté mon iPod Touch en wi-fi avec une clé WPA sans problème.


----------



## Pouasson (17 Février 2010)

Supposition un peu con-con sans doute, mais, as-tu appuyé sur le bouton d'association en dessous de la Livebox avant d'essayer de connecter ton iPhone?


----------



## trud007 (17 Février 2010)

J'ai un macbook pro, un laptop, un ipod touch, une ps3 et une wii tous branché wifi et je suis capable de me connecter sur mon reseau wpa2...je ne sais pas ce que tu fais de mal mais c impossible que tu ne soit pas capable de branché un iphone sur ton reseau en wpa. javais meme une zune branché en wpa. Donc mon ipod touch qui est sensiblement la meme chose que ton iphone, va certainement se brancher en wpa


----------



## vador79 (17 Février 2010)

Trouver la solution, merci à vous


----------

